# Silly Mistakes In Photography.



## K9Kirk (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm a little bored so here it goes. Every once in awhile we all have to laugh at ourselves for the mistakes we make and I made a good one the other day while down by the bay photographing the wildlife. I'd been set up to take pics with my largest telephoto lens so I was using the tripod. When I decided I'd taken enough pics with that I switched over to a smaller tele lens that I'd just bought and started taking handheld pics.

After a few minutes of changing my cameras settings and waiting for a good shot, one finally presented itself and I took a pic but something was terribly wrong. I took a few more and I was puzzled as to why it was when I hit the shutter release I didn't hear anything but after several seconds I finally heard the click. I was sure I'd put the camera on the right settings and I started to think there was something wrong with the new lens (NOOOO, NOT MY NEW LENS) or the camera itself and I started getting a little stressed over it.

Then it dawned on me and as many of you probably guessed, the camera's timer was on. I rarely use it and had used it just minutes before when taking pics with the tripod (didn't have my remote shutter release with me, oops!) and I'd totally forgot I'd used the timer. I'd had it set to 2 seconds, not the ten that it was taking for the shutter to release so that slowed me down a little in spotting the problem and I still don't know how the setting changed. I'm still baffled about that. Oh, well, I laugh at it all now. Have any "derp" moments in photography that you'd like to share or am I the Lone Ranger of mistakes in photography?


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry, you're the Lone Ranger. Lol

Kidding that happens to me every now and then. Wait till you forget to switch back from multiple images. Makes for some interesting WTH images as you try to figure out why your camera won't stop.


----------



## CODYMAJ (Mar 5, 2019)

My favorite mistakes are when I'm trying to shoot the stars and it takes me WAY longer than it should to realize my lens cap is still on. (THAT'S why it's so dark!)


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes done both of them. 
Leaving the camera on timer I normally spot almost immediately, the lens cap failure is something I only do in poor light.
Another one I've managed twice is leaving my memory card in the laptop & not realized till I'd taken twenty or do shots.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 5, 2019)

Last winter, I headed to a local park. It was quite cold out, so I put the battery grip on. Figured two batteries would last longer than one. As I was getting out of the truck, the wind blew the door into me, hitting the camera too. Turned it on, everything seemed fine. Until I tried to take a picture. Wouldn't focus or release the shutter. Restarted it. Tried everything. Went home devastated. Thinking the worst.  

Dummy me! There are buttons on the grip to use it in the portrait position. The last time I had used it, it was for that reason. There's also a switch to turn those buttons on or off. Guess where it was.... Felt so stupid and relieved at the same time. Won't do that again.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2019)

In over 19 years' worth of digital shooting, I've committed a lot of mistakes...including WB,self-timer,and card loading errors,flash transmitter channel errors.,etc. ...


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 5, 2019)

Well my mistake was not camera related but here it goes...

I was photographing a day spa a few years ago and the spa told me they hired a model for the photoshoot.  I had visions in my head all day long of what this model would look like.

So, I get there and walk inside with all my gear. I meet the owner and we talk for a minute.  Then she tells me to wait in the lobby while she finishes setting up the room.

The lobby already had 2 customers sitting down.  Then another lady walks in who looked 60-65 years old.  She starts talking to me about my gear and making small talk. 

Then I proceeded to open my big mouth and say "I wonder what the model will look like "?

Then she says...I am the model.


----------



## Jean Green (Mar 6, 2019)

I had a typical mistake of not taking of the lens protector.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have made so many I cannot remember them all.............


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 6, 2019)

My favorite error really is when autofocus isnt working.

It could be:

1 - because the autofocus cant lock on, for all the various reasons like insufficient contrast that this will happen

2 - because its switched off on the lens

3 - because its switched off on the camera

4 - because I enabled back button focus

5 - I think there was another possible cause that I cant recall right now

Either way every time that happends I'm going to have fun.

Another favorite of mine is

1. Mounting the Voigtländer 58mm f1.4 (it only happends with this lens)

2. Unable to shoot because the aperture ring, which is easy to accidentally move, isnt on minimum aperture (f/16 for this lens, I think)

Really wished Voigtländer would have included the aperture lock that my Zeiss Distagon 35mm f2 ZF.2 has.


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2019)

A few of my repeat/favourites

1) Forgetting that AF assist beams don't work with continuous AF! Since my  camera basically lives in that mode often spend ages wondering why the assist beams aren't working, or worried that something is broken or that its a menu setting buried in Canon's highly uninformative "menu option 1, 2, 3, 4" that they use for flashes. 

2) Forgetting how to activate self timer mode! I can never remember how to use it and spend ages going through menus trying to fathom how how the heck I can turn it on!


----------



## D7K (Mar 6, 2019)

Messed up a few shots when forgetting I've had the timer set, or that I have exposure delay enabled, the other one that troubled me in the past was that I'd knocked the switch and locked focus either without realising or had forgotten to unlock it...  A good few more I'm sure!


----------



## ClickAddict (Mar 6, 2019)

Not as much a mistake, but a moment of panic over something stupid.
Was taking some shots in studio, about an hour in all of a sudden the camera stops firing.  I look at the back everything is black....  That's odd...  Power it off and then back on again..  Still nothing.  Like there was no power.  I figure I must have not charged the batteries (Although pretty sure I had)
I only have 2 of the canon batteries (both already in the grip) but have a  second tray for AA batteries, so pull that out of the bottom of the bag, pop in 4 new batteries, pop the tray in... still no power....   At this point I'm slightly freaking out.  I have a backup camera, but there is a big difference in them and dont want to just give up.  Figure I'll try running without the grip and try one Canon battery at a time maybe one is good....
As I'm about to remove the grip, I notice it is slightly unscrewed.  (2-3 millimeter gap) .  Screw it tight again, pop in canon battery tray and power on... voila.  Heart starts beating again.  1st time that ever happened in 2-3 years of using it.  Model and I had a good laugh.


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 6, 2019)

ClickAddict said:


> Not as much a mistake, but a moment of panic over something stupid.
> Was taking some shots in studio, about an hour in all of a sudden the camera stops firing.  I look at the back everything is black....  That's odd...  Power it off and then back on again..  Still nothing.  Like there was no power.  I figure I must have not charged the batteries (Although pretty sure I had)
> I only have 2 of the canon batteries (both already in the grip) but have a  second tray for AA batteries, so pull that out of the bottom of the bag, pop in 4 new batteries, pop the tray in... still no power....   At this point I'm slightly freaking out.  I have a backup camera, but there is a big difference in them and dont want to just give up.  Figure I'll try running without the grip and try one Canon battery at a time maybe one is good....
> As I'm about to remove the grip, I notice it is slightly unscrewed.  (2-3 millimeter gap) .  Screw it tight again, pop in canon battery tray and power on... voila.  Heart starts beating again.  1st time that ever happened in 2-3 years of using it.  Model and I had a good laugh.




I had a close call due to the grip I had on my D90.
I had my 70-200 f/2.8 mounted and was using my sun-sniper sling which mounts to the 1/4-20 threaded hole on the bottom of the grip. 

I usually walk with one hand on the camera/lens to keep it from swinging around too much and bouncing off my leg. 

At some point I realize the camera/lens is in my hand but NOT hanging from my shoulder!!

The grip had come loose from the body and completely detached. 

Had I not been holding on, the whole thing would have hit the dirt.

So...watch your grip!


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 6, 2019)

We were going to a primo birding spot for a whole day of shooting and the memory card was in the computer at home and I didn't have a backup in my bag. I never did that again.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 6, 2019)

Forgot to reformat the cards before starting to shoot.  After about 50 shots card is full.  No back ups.  Can’t format now!  Have to delete individually.  Ugh.


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2019)

ClickAddict said:


> Not as much a mistake, but a moment of panic over something stupid.
> Was taking some shots in studio, about an hour in all of a sudden the camera stops firing.  I look at the back everything is black....  That's odd...  Power it off and then back on again..  Still nothing.  Like there was no power.  I figure I must have not charged the batteries (Although pretty sure I had)
> I only have 2 of the canon batteries (both already in the grip) but have a  second tray for AA batteries, so pull that out of the bottom of the bag, pop in 4 new batteries, pop the tray in... still no power....   At this point I'm slightly freaking out.  I have a backup camera, but there is a big difference in them and dont want to just give up.  Figure I'll try running without the grip and try one Canon battery at a time maybe one is good....
> As I'm about to remove the grip, I notice it is slightly unscrewed.  (2-3 millimeter gap) .  Screw it tight again, pop in canon battery tray and power on... voila.  Heart starts beating again.  1st time that ever happened in 2-3 years of using it.  Model and I had a good laugh.



My 400D has a neat trick where when the batteries get really really low the camera will still let me keep taking photos. However if I use a lens with IS enabled then when I take the shot the combo of powering the sensor and the IS at the same time is too much. The camera dies with the shutter held open! Plus its such a crash it won't respond to any button presses, you have to take the battery out and put it back in to make it respond again (or ideally put a fresh battery in). 

First time it happened it really worried me that something was wrong with the camera. It was later I realised how it was all working and failing.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 7, 2019)

My worst is setting up for a three shot bracket and forgetting to reset back to normal shooting. Unfortunately, if the bracket is fairly close you don't notice it until post...but after that, you never forget it again.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2019)

I could be wrong but I think I know why Forrest Gump was so popular. I think we all have a little gump in us, hidden away and waiting to surprise us.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 7, 2019)

Christmas week was busy taking photos in the basement where I had a backdrop.  I moved the light & stand upstairs for family shots one day.  Day 3 I moved the light and stand back downstairs and daughter was ready with her baby.  Well the flash would not flash.  I checked and triple checked it all.   Swapped out the batteries and would not trigger.  By then baby had to take a nap so I stopped trying for an hour.  Came back fresh and the channel on the trigger had been changed.  I think with all of the moving around I bumped it.  Lesson learned and now is imprinted to check the channel.


----------



## limr (Mar 7, 2019)

Is this only for digital goofs?

1. Thinking the camera is not loaded and opening up the back.
2. Forgetting that I'm shooting a rangefinder and leaving the lens cap on. Or the yellow filter. While shooting color film.
3. Shooting an entire roll before realizing that no, not every shot was already dead center in the exposure meter because that's what the meter does when the battery has died in my K1000.
4. Forgetting to change the exposure setting when changing to a new film.

Those last two only apply to cameras with a light meter, of course


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2019)

So far,I have made pretty much all of the above-listed blunders,except for a couple...probably only because I have no daughter,nor have I owned a K1000...


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 7, 2019)

Trying to shoot birds in flight  in bulb mode  and wondering whats wrong with the camera and with settings starring right in my face but still don't get it. it was like the brain went on a vacation and left the body behind. Another one i wont forget is driving 35 minutes one away trying to get somewhere early then realize the only battery i had was in the charger in the wall at home. I probably can come up with more but these have to be the dumbest mistakes i have made camera related.


----------



## Barb King (Mar 7, 2019)

K9Kirk, The exact same thing happened to me last weekend! I had a great opportunity to take photos of an adorable passing dog, a rare breed and very large and beautiful. I set my settings just right and knelt down to get a low angle shot, and when I pressed the button, it didn't feel right. I had inadvertently turned on the timer, and all my shots occurred two seconds too late. The dog was gone, and the shots were all blurry. So frustrating! At least I know where to find that setting in a pinch now.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 7, 2019)

I forget to take the lens cap off my camera at least twice every photo shoot. Fortunately I always realize as soon as I put my eye to the viewfinder, but not before hearing the model giggle and say to me "your lens cap is still on!".  Oh, and I also often forget to turn my camera on before I try to start shooting. I'm a complete airhead, and not just sometimes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2019)

Barb King said:


> K9Kirk, The exact same thing happened to me last weekend! I had a great opportunity to take photos of an adorable passing dog, a rare breed and very large and beautiful. I set my settings just right and knelt down to get a low angle shot, and when I pressed the button, it didn't feel right. I had inadvertently turned on the timer, and all my shots occurred two seconds too late. The dog was gone, and the shots were all blurry. So frustrating! At least I know where to find that setting in a pinch now.


Ha!  There's a button right on the back for it on my camera. I'm ready next time!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 8, 2019)

Last month I was playing with my view camera. I framed the shot just right, read the light meter, set the aperture and shutter, loaded the 4x5 film carrier, then pressed the release. I was getting ready to move on when I noticed I had not remover the dark slide.

Yup, Photography was a way of making you feel like a mere mortal.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 8, 2019)

More than once I have spent minutes trying to remove spots from an image that were actually on the monitor screen. Thank you; I feel better now.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm sure I've made all of the above digital and film blunders - but my most common mistake is that I seem to suffer from 'Background Blindness'


----------



## Winona (Mar 11, 2019)

I am constantly after my daughter to put the lens cap on. Had my new 400mm out this weekend. Took shots at home, then of kids at the ski center. Pull out camera...no lens cap or hood. Hood was on the front porch and cap on the entertainment center! Ugh! I used to use the string holder for lens caps but can’t with a hood. I’d forget my head if it wasn’t attached. 

Stupid beginners stuff... I know how and why to adjust shutter speed, f-stop and ISO pretty good. I thought. Figured for skiing I would use 1/1000 because the week prior everything was blurry using sports mode. Couldn’t figure out why ISO was so high on a bright sunny day (TV mode). Duh! Too fast a shutter speed. 

And the obvious others -no SD card, forgetting to switch back to IS coming off the tripod, etc. It is nice to here that even the more experienced have those “duh” moments.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 12, 2019)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Last month I was playing with my view camera.



View cameras are super complicated to operate.

At least you didnt lose a short, like with removing the dark slide before closing the shutter.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2019)

CODYMAJ said:


> My favorite mistakes are when I'm trying to shoot the stars and it takes me WAY longer than it should to realize my lens cap is still on. (THAT'S why it's so dark!)


lol...this does happen...


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 12, 2019)

I am the mistake in the equation 99% of the time.

What I've done.

Left camera set up for a studio shoot with too slow shutter, too small an aperture ISO locked to 100.
I have to continuously check the AF or Image stabilization as I have a tendency every once in a while to bump the switches.
Lens cap on.
Diopter on the eye piece bumped, this one made me think I REALLY screwed up my camera. lol
Left camera set up for wildlife and blew out the first few pics in the studio.
Near dead battery and was SURE I put spares in my pocket.......ya camera died.
Left the battery grip turned on and took a couple hundred close up photos of the car door when I put it down.
Thought I'd taken all the photos off of the camera. I format every time I go out. Didn't take the photos off. Lost a whole days worth of shooting. Still trying to get a shot of a bird I saw that day....still haven't gotten one yet.
Overexposed due to some mental lapse.
Under exposed do to some mental lapse.
Forgot the camera in the garage on a -25C evening.

And just about everything else you can think of.
If it's dumb I've probably done it.

All you can do is use it as a learning or point and laugh experience.


----------



## mynikonadventures (Mar 13, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Another one i wont forget is driving 35 minutes one away trying to get somewhere early then realize the only battery i had was in the charger in the wall at home. I probably can come up with more but these have to be the dumbest mistakes i have made camera related.


Hi DARKSHADOW, I relate to your incident of forgetting the battery on charger .. same thing happened to me, the difference was that I was 3 hours flight away from my home! I just could not help but leaving the camera in my bag after reaching the destination and click pictures with my iphone for the family event! I was blaming the camera brands why they make their individualised batteries which can't be replaced with a simple AA sized batteries available everywhere or any other camera model (even if same brand camera) of any friend. I learnt from this mistake and now I make sure battery is back to its slot after charging!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 13, 2019)

mynikonadventures said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Another one i wont forget is driving 35 minutes one away trying to get somewhere early then realize the only battery i had was in the charger in the wall at home. I probably can come up with more but these have to be the dumbest mistakes i have made camera related.
> ...


Maybe you know about this product but in case you don't you may be interested in it and it's not expensive, plus, it accepts AA batteries. I'm not claiming that it's the best on the market, just something I bought recently that I like. GL!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NA7J50G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mynikonadventures (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks for the info.. good to know that there can be options like this...I have a D7200 nikon, so i may have to search for a battery grip made for it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 14, 2019)

Battery grips can be a life saver.

I always run one and try to keep 2 extra batteries with me. It also usually gives you some camera controls for portrait orientation such as a shutter button.


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2019)

Battery grips are fantastic! They give you extra battery life and two batteries worth of power. Plus when you shoot portrait aspect you can use the grips shutter button and wheel controls which makes it a lot lot more comfortable. They also pair with a lot of shoulder/body/wrist straps really well which can make holding them a breeze.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 19, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> I am the mistake in the equation 99% of the time.
> 
> What I've done.
> 
> ...



The diopter got me a few times.   And once I accidentally set a custom wb that turned everything orange.  It was a new to me camera and it took me an hour to fix it.  

Return to factory settings has been a good friend to me!


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 30, 2019)

Yep made a few..
Forgetting to change the settings after a desk top shoot/macro 
Going out with canon 600d and taking the batts for the 60d er um 
Worst offence... not having a camera with me and wishing I did


----------



## Winona (Mar 30, 2019)

Took beautiful sunsets last night and forgot to put in back in RAW first. My daughter had been using it.


----------



## Olympian (Apr 1, 2019)

Years ago. Shooting a friend's wedding, medium format, interchangeable backs. Wedding coordinator gleefully shoves me into an elaborate dressing room. Bride sitting in front of mirror, almost, but not completely, in the buff.  "Time for boudoir shots!" 

This was NOT in the job description! We both have deer-in-the-headlights looks. Embarrassed, we both do our parts as best we can.

Film comes back -- blank. I'd left the dark slide in place, upside down, so it did not activate the release lock-out!

The good news? They were divorced within a couple of years, and she was glad he didn't have any revealing shots of her.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 2, 2019)

Well ... I have the original battery grip for both my DSLR, and they're indeed great - but certainly not for the option to use AA batteries, I leave that specific insert at home. Its really for the option to hold portrait orientation more comfortably.


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2019)

Solarflare said:


> Well ... I have the original battery grip for both my DSLR, and they're indeed great - but certainly not for the option to use AA batteries, I leave that specific insert at home. Its really for the option to hold portrait orientation more comfortably.



The AA battery insert I can see working in some select situations where you have access to batteries but no plug outlet to charge the regular camera batteries. However its hard to envision many places where you'd be able to buy batteries and not have access to an electrical plug socket. Most likely its there for those situations where you just have to keep shooting and ran out of regular batteries - however considering the insert takes up the space of several batteries alone in a bag it would be easier just to pack more regular camera batteries


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2019)

Tried battery grips once and never again, just don`t like them so now make sure I have spare batteries with me as once I did charge them I forgot to take them out... ooops.


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Tried battery grips once and never again, just don`t like them so now make sure I have spare batteries with me as once I did charge them I forgot to take them out... ooops.



Out of interest what didn't you like about the grip?


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2019)

Overread said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Tried battery grips once and never again, just don`t like them so now make sure I have spare batteries with me as once I did charge them I forgot to take them out... ooops.
> ...



For me it made the X-T3 too big, and as I have a load of spare batteries I got rid of the grip.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2019)

At first I didn't like the added weight and it felt odd but only because it was different, I got used to it very quickly. I like how I can get a better grip on my camera, especially when I have a larger/heavier lens on it. It's like having added insurance from dropping it accidentally. So far, if I forgot to charge the batteries after a shoot one day I've had enough power to do another shoot the next day without issue. I personally don't use the AA option, I simply bought two more Li-ion batteries and carry one extra around as backup. You simply pull one dead battery out and pop the good one in and it's quick, it works fine. Granted, AA's may be a little cheaper but I like the power/life of the Li-ion battery well enough and two of them are lighter than six AA's. As with most things, it's a personal choice for various reasons so neither battery is right or wrong. The choice of using a battery pack is relative as well.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 2, 2019)

I use battery grips, I also carry a lot of batteries for home use I have the mains adapter 
Batteries are like memory cards you can never have too many. I shoot raw and jpg so I get through a lot of memory cards in a day


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 22, 2019)

Today was the first time I took my Camera to a family gathering.  I couldn't see anything at all when looking through the viewfinder. I thought the batteries were dead, then I thought something was wrong with the Camera itself.  I felt stupid when I realized that I had forgotten to take off the lens cap!


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 22, 2019)

Lens cap oh what a red face lol rest easy you are not the only one, I once heard a story true/not don’t know that NASA  lunched a probe with a lens cap still on .If true can you images the stick someone will have got over that


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Lens cap oh what a red face lol rest easy you are not the only one, I once heard a story true/not don’t know that NASA  lunched a probe with a lens cap still on .If true can you images the stick someone will have got over that


That would have to be one of the worlds top ten blunders, ever! Never heard that (doesn't mean it didn't happen) but if I were in charge of NASA and that happened, just before liftoff with the next outgoing probe I would strap that person to it and hand them a camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2019)

I would think NASA would have a lens cap that opens/closes on something like that so it can be closed to avoid damage during deployment.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I took 3-5 min. bulb shots of the sky last night. 

With the cap on.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2019)

Who has shot without a memory card in the camera?


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Who has shot without a memory card in the camera?


Try an entire event WITHOUT FILM!!! 


(Maxxum 3000).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Who has shot without a memory card in the camera?
> ...



I learned to watch the rewind crank on 1970's- and 1980-s era film cameras. With newer, power-wind and power-rewind cameras, it might be easier to shoot w/o film.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


In that vien.  
We were at a Goodwill last week and came across an old Vivitar SLR that STILL HAD film in it!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> In that vien.
> We were at a Goodwill last week and came across an old Vivitar SLR that STILL HAD film in it!


Back in 1989 I was working in a camera store, and a guy came in with an OLD camera bag and a camera, and an exposed roll of B&W film. Inside the camera was a mosltly-exposed roll of B&W film. We sent the films (2) off to be processed and printed. We got back two rolls of average hobbyist-quality shots of the aftermath of the 1962 Columbus Day Storm,without doubt, the major wind storm of the 20th century in Oregon.
Columbus Day Storm of 1962 - Wikipedia


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Who has shot without a memory card in the camera?



Never but only because my dslr wouldn’t let me!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Who has shot without a memory card in the camera?



From Ken Rockewell's sit on the NionD5300:
"*Slot empty release lock* 

This prevents us from taking pictures with no card in the camera.

Leave it at LOCK.

If you want to play with your camera with no card, set it to OK. This mode is only here so that Wal-Mart can put cameras out on display and have them work with no card; you would never want to set your camera to OK because you could shoot all day _without a card in the camera"_


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2019)

My experience: with NO memory,and the above protective measure disabled, the rear LCD shows the latest shutter snap, which can lead you to to think there -is- a memory card in the camera.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 22, 2019)

The nice thing about my 1Ds is that even though I have the ability to shoot w/o the card in, Itll give me a warning notice each time I shoot. 

"No CF Card"


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2019)

If only there was a warning when you leave your house with the camera to say  “hey! You left the card in the pc and you’re going out without your bag?”


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 23, 2019)

morning all from UK


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 23, 2019)

Good  morning from Maryland.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 23, 2019)

'My new home': NASA probe sends pictures back after Red Planet touchdown
I posted the item about nasa leaving a lens cap on the above link should take you there
Not quite as I rem the story, but you know how stories are they change with being retold


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 26, 2019)

Sitting here looking really stupid. I have been having a play with a canon 7d. It takes the compact flash card or cf
As I use sd cards all the time I don’t have any cf cards, bought a few used most were 2 or 4gb ok fine then I noticed one was 126. Like wow hit the jack pot. Put card in camera refused to work 2gb 4gb fine. Spent ages on www to see what limit was on the 7d. 
Then I noticed that the 126 was MB not Gb.  No wonder the 7d would not play


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

I go out at night to photograph the moon and look through the sight and i can't find the moon. It's because i still got the lens cap on ya dummie. lol.


----------



## billthemountain (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm pretty good at forgetting to turn on my light sync. I take a whole round of shots and don't realize that my strobe is not going off. Btw, if anyone is interested, I have a tutorial on cheap lighting solutions - How To Create Low-Key Shadow Photos With Low-Cost Gear. Seems like a good forum for this article.


----------



## billthemountain (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm pretty good at forgetting to turn on my light sync. I take a whole round of shots and don't realize that my strobe is not going off. Btw, if anyone is interested, I have a tutorial on cheap lighting solutions - How To Create Low-Key Shadow Photos With Low-Cost Gear. Seems like a good forum for this article.


----------



## FatBear (Apr 30, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> I took 3-5 min. bulb shots of the sky last night.
> 
> With the cap on.


If you were from Oregon you would not notice a difference in the photos...


----------

